
Early sketches from web designers - kellysutton
http://layervault.tumblr.com/post/35721297597/early-sketches-from-the-webs-finest
======
amix
I don't think sketching is only useful for designers. Before I solve complex
coding problems I usually have a block where I can scribbled and sketch
solutions. This method makes it much easier to brainstorm and think than using
something rigid like a text editor (at least for me).

~~~
gosu
I used to draw out little graphs representing data and more exotic structures,
but I found that trying to focus on the paper would ruin my train of thought.
I try to visualize that stuff in my head now, and it's gotten easier with
practice.

It's not intentional, but it seems like my method has turned into "stare at a
wall for an hour, and then write function prototypes."

------
jameshsi
I'd love to see more sketches just to see how much detail a designer puts into
a sketch on average, and how that varies across different areas of design.
It's nice to see barebone sketches like Maykel's and Ian's. Even after reading
bill buxton's book on sketching, i still catch myself trying to refine
sketches just so they look nice even after an idea is explored.

Thanks for compiling these, looking forward to see more!

~~~
kellysutton
One of my favorite parts of watching allang write this post was proof that
there is some hope for us developers out there. :)

------
msurguy
Submitted mine! =)
[https://twitter.com/BootSnipp/status/267356437364240385/phot...](https://twitter.com/BootSnipp/status/267356437364240385/photo/1)
And final result - <http://bootsnipp.com> !

~~~
RDDavies
Really cool idea! Love the header background-image ;).

------
sgdesign
Very nice sketches. But I want to point out that if you don't sketch you
shouldn't feel like you're "doing it wrong".

Sketching is not a required step. Starting straight in Photoshop (or even in
the browser) are both valid methods too.

~~~
dave5104
It's definitely not required, but it can probably save you some time since
it's a bit easier to erase some pencil than it is to start again in Photoshop.

~~~
jamesbritt
_since it's a bit easier to erase some pencil than it is to start again in
Photoshop._

Not for me. I use a Wacom (with Illustrator, not PS, but same diff) and
flipping around the the pen to erase is really no different from using a
regular pencil. Except way faster.

Since I can use layers and selective editing and save off versions I feel much
more relaxed doodling and exploring this way. It's trivial to save the
interesting ideas while obliterating the crap.

If I _really_ wanted to start fresh, select all -> delete is quite fast.

The big wins for pencil and paper are: ease of transport and accessibly (much
simpler to carry around a sketch pad and some pencils); the tactile feedback;
the resolution.

Much as with using a word processor vs. a typewriter and some Wite-Out there
are interesting psychological differences at here, too.

------
flexxaeon
I suck at design and I think omitting the sketch step is part of the reason
why.

Dick Tracy poster is great.

~~~
camus
You may suck at design because you lack some artistic culture , it is has
nothing to do with sketching or even the ability to draw. Get a generic art
history book , study a ton of design from other designers and you'll be a
better designer.

~~~
jamesbritt
Get a generic art history book , study a ton of design from other designers,
_make a shit-load of bad stuff but keep on going anyway_ , and you'll be a
better designer.

You won't really know what you know until you apply it. You will likely suck
at it. Doesn't matter. You'll suck a little less at it next time.

"The experienced illustrator subscribes to the principle of the application of
the seat of the pants to the seat of the chair. Should inspiration whisk down
your chimney, be at your table. The first ten thousand drawings are the
hardest. Put another way, you have ten thousand bad drawings within and should
expel them as quickly as possible."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wallace_Tripp>

------
hofmannsven
Great post and great sketches! Inspired by these, I published some sketches
(within wireframes), too! You find them on my page: »
<http://hofmannsven.com/2012/journal/wireframe-sketches/>

------
jon_kuperman
These are really cool. I like seeing start and finish pictures from cool
projects.

------
ChrisArchitect
love seeing intial sketches alongside finished products. I should use my
notebook or dot grid book or whatever more often but alot of my designs have
their very first iteration on POST-ITS. Could start a tumblr for initial post-
it sketches hehe.

